# Mystery Attachment??? Need help identifying.



## rob_krusty (Apr 28, 2013)

I bought the pictured potato plow off a guy on Craigslist the other day. And the guy (who was unfamiliar with the equipement) gave me some similarly painted mystery attachment that we figured may be associated with the plow (pictured). Can anyone help me figure out what this is? It has pins for a 3 point attachment, however, the top hole is a smaller diameter than the normal hole for 3 point hookup. Any ideas? 

Also, is a potato plow strong enough for me to break grassed ground with? I got a dirt scoop from the same guy in hopes of being able to cut some sod out of areas to improve water flow on my property (I'd seen people do this with a dirt scoop on youtube). But it wouldn't cut through the sod, so I think I need to use the plow to break the ground alittle first. Thanks!


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

The middle buster plow may be able to get through your sod but it would most likely depend on how strong your tractor is to pull it through. I don't see why not.

The other item looks like a 3-pt attachment frame that something else was attached to. Looks like it's just the frame and missing the actual implement. You said the top hole is smaller? Maybe this was designed to just connect to the bottom two points and the middle hole attached to some implement you drag? I'm not sure.

I think you'll enjoy using that middle buster. Hope you got a good deal on it!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If you'll sand the middle buster until it is smooth and polished it will take about half the horse power to pull it than the condition it's in now.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The 2nd "attachment" looks to be the lower linkage frame for a PTO post hole digger or jib crane similar to the photo below:-


----------

